# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Assistive technology >  Obi, dining robot, helps disabled people feed themselves, DESIN LLC, Bloomfield Hills, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - DESIN LLC

meetobi.com/meet-obi

----------


## Airicist

Meet Obi – the robotic dining companion

Published on Mar 15, 2016




> Meet Obi, the revolutionary robot making eating enjoyable again. This feeding device is a turnkey eating aid for disabled individuals looking to bring independence to meal time. This is an assistive technology perfect for home health care and more. View our introductory video and learn how Obi impacts the lives of many!

----------


## Airicist

Obi robotic dining companion - user setup guide

Published on May 24, 2016




> Meet Obi, the revolutionary robot making eating enjoyable again. This feeding device is a turnkey eating aid for disabled individuals looking to bring independence to meal time. This assistive technology is perfect for home health care and more. View our user setup video and learn how Obi impacts the lives of many!

----------


## Airicist

Obi | Announcement Blooper

Published on Nov 9, 2016




> We're so excited about upcoming announcements, we can't even get our words straight!

----------


## Airicist

Obi | Clean and simple

Published on Jan 23, 2017

Look familiar? Capable of delivering food and beverages to thousands of locations, Obi keeps it clean and simple with precision delivery. With multiple choices of button functions to alternate between serving trays and delivery, we're working to make dining independently so easy even a kid can take part!

----------


## Airicist

Meet The Obi Team: Scott Stone

Published on Jul 7, 2017

----------

